# iPhone - Can you shoot video on it?



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you shoot video on an iPhone? 
I only see a camera function,


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

There is no video capture support.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

No native video capture support anyway.
There is a third party app that allows it, however.

iPhone Video proof of concept posted - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)

Unfortunately, it's definitely not production ready, but I guess it does show that it's possible to do it (and who knows, it may actually come to fruition after the SDK release).


----------

